# Narrow 128l



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Old tank, new layout..
80cmx40x40
128 liters

Anubia var 'nana'
Microsorium pteropus narrow
Microsorium pteropus mini
Willow moss
Valisneria 'nana'
Eleocharis parvulus
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba'
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Echinodorus tenellus










I still have four rocks to sink the driftwood but Ill take them off as soon as they sink completly..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool! That is some realy nice DR wood.
I also like the substrate, what is it?


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very Nice! I like the Rock-Drift Wood arrange.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

The substrate is Akadama Special and the sand is from the river.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I like it, it is very similar to the larger tank that amano created in one of his books. That tank was like a few hundred gallons though. Can't wait to see it grow out.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello, once again,
I finally took the stones that were stuck to the branches so that they did not float.
Also changed my lamp to another HQI but this one with 10 000K. Although the picture looks blue the aquarium is now very white; Im very pleased with its color temperature and The microsorium looks amazing.
I bought 4 Melanotaenia praecox and 4 Werneri
The glass difusor is now outside, in the Filter outflow. Looks better without it stuck to the glass and also the co2 is dissolved more properly and have a better dissolution.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

New photos:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice! Clean look!  Reminds me of the Natural Bridge in VA.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow! what a gorgeous tank! I love the hardscape! The plantshave really grown in well!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Very Nice. I particularly like the two arches to the driftwood. The growth looks great too. Good Job!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you guys!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the way it grew in. I was worried at first but the end result is nice.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

wow tank looks great

do you have any pictures of your willow moss? what is your tall thin background plant?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

jackh said:


> wow tank looks great
> 
> do you have any pictures of your willow moss? what is your tall thin background plant?


The background plants are vallisneria nana and echinodorus latifolius that grows out of water.


----------

